# Massey 1526 -- 50 hour service



## Dan Ross (3 mo ago)

Hello--My Massey 1526 is approaching the 50 hour service requirement. My dealer says expect $1000-$1500 to accomplish. 

This seems insane for 5 gallons of hydraulic fluid, filters & oil. Where can I purchase these parts? The Massey service organization says they won't sell outside dealers?

Thank you


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dan, welcome to the tractor forum.

The oil and hydraulic fluid should be specified in your operator's manual. For engine oil, I normally use a good quality brand of 15W-40 oil for diesels. For hydraulic fluid, find a brand that meets or exceeds your tractor's hydraulic fluid specs. Tractor Supply Stores should have this oil. 

For filters, get the part numbers you need for your tractor and go to a NAPA store to cross-reference.

There are probably some emissions checks to make? You will probably need a service manual to learn how to do this. You may not be able to do this. May need special equipment.


----------



## Dan Ross (3 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy Dan, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The oil and hydraulic fluid should be specified in your operator's manual. For engine oil, I normally use a good quality brand of 15W-40 oil for diesels. For hydraulic fluid, find a brand that meets or exceeds your tractor's hydraulic fluid specs. Tractor Supply Stores should have this oil.
> 
> ...


Thank you--


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dan. You may find that the oil and filters for your tractor may add up to $500.00 - $600.00 alone. Of course, I'm in Canada where our dollar is worth at least $0.38 US! LOL


----------



## Dan983 (4 mo ago)

After looking, I finally read the owners manual. Seems I need spend $200 for fluid & filters. To save $1000 + I’m doing it myself—-right down to bolt torque specs. This is a terrific compact tractor


----------

